# ぐっすり寝て疲れも取れたはずだから、その分、仕事だな



## kyn

ぐっすり寝て疲れも取れたはずだから、その分、仕事だな.
What does その分 mean? And what does the whole sentence mean?


----------



## Musical Chairs

I'd translate it like "I slept so much I probably got tired, so there was work in that (sleeping) too." Because if you work, you're supposed to get tired. It's sort of an exaggeration. I'm not sure how to translate "sono bun". It means "that part" or "in that part".


----------



## uchi.m

kyn-san, could you provide some more context, please?

My translation attempt is quite different from Musical Chairs-san's:_Because I slept so deeply and, in doing so, was __surely __able to relieve my fatigue, now it is time to get back to work altogether._​I translated _sono bun _as _altogether_; but I guess the correct translation would depend on the context.


----------



## Musical Chairs

I can see that but then why mo? I don't really know how "altogether" would work in that situation. Get back to work altogether as opposed to get back to work how? I guess context would help.


----------



## uchi.m

Hello, Musical Chairs!

_Ga _would sound too emphatic, so the author preferred to replace it with _mo_, I think.
_Mo _is often used to yield a more euphemistical sentence.


----------



## kyn

Well, here's the whole diaglogue:

会社の人：君、また遅刻か。今日は電車が止まったのかい、
　　　　　それともバスが遅れたのかい。
　女の人：それが…、あのう、目覚まし時計が壊れて、うっかり…。
会社の人：じゃあ、ぐっすり寝て疲れも取れたはずだから、その分、仕事だな。


----------



## uchi.m

My attempt:_Because_  I _you slept so deeply and, in doing so, was __surely __able to relieve _ my  _your fatigue, it is time to get back to work, after all._​


----------



## cheshire

その分 means "that much". 
分 (bun)= share, amount

寝た分量、時間、寝たことによって回復した・蓄えたエネルギー＝仕事に回すｴﾈﾙｷﾞｰ
を会社の人が提案している。
The supposed energy recovered=The amount of energy the boss suggests should be used for work


----------



## uchi.m

cheshire said:


> その分 means "that much".
> 分 (bun)= share, amount
> 
> 寝た分量、時間、寝たことによって回復した・蓄えたエネルギー＝仕事に回すｴﾈﾙｷﾞｰ
> を会社の人が提案している。
> The supposed energy recovered=The amount of energy the boss suggests should be used for work



面白い言い方ですね！さっぱり知りませんでした。


----------

